# Greetings fellow Brethen of the Light!



## BrotherDJBaldwin (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello! What a great honor it is to be a newly raised Master Mason(03/04/14) having just joined on Dec 17 of this just past year. It is and has been a humbling and thrilling ride, accompanied with a myriad of knowledge and beauty surpassed by none. I recently petitioned the York Rite and cannot wait until for the Scottish Rite Reunion at the end of april here in the 21st Masonic District of Ohio. I'd like to extend my gratitude to all of the Masons reading this as well as an advanced Thank You, for the spreading of the light. Much obliged and See You all On the net or in person!

With Love,
Brother Dallas James Baldwin
from William H. Hoover No 770
N Canton Ohio


----------



## goomba (Mar 31, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome to the online community here!


----------



## Marxiz Abdull-Hakeem (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanx bro I'm happy and honored to be amounts all Bro of the craft

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Marxiz Abdull-Hakeem (Apr 7, 2014)

I hail from Long Beach California. M.W. Sons on Moses #1 A.F.A.M 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## bupton52 (Apr 8, 2014)

Marxiz Abdull-Hakeem said:


> I hail from Long Beach California. M.W. Sons on Moses #1 A.F.A.M
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Nice to meet you Marxiz. May I ask what GL you are a member of?


----------



## MRichard (Apr 8, 2014)

bupton52 said:


> Nice to meet you Marxiz. May I ask what GL you are a member of?



Google search. http://www.tmwsolgl.org/index.html


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 27, 2014)

BrotherDJBaldwin said:


> Hello! What a great honor it is to be a newly raised Master Mason(03/04/14) having just joined on Dec 17 of this just past year. It is and has been a humbling and thrilling ride, accompanied with a myriad of knowledge and beauty surpassed by none. I recently petitioned the York Rite and cannot wait until for the Scottish Rite Reunion at the end of april here in the 21st Masonic District of Ohio. I'd like to extend my gratitude to all of the Masons reading this as well as an advanced Thank You, for the spreading of the light. Much obliged and See You all On the net or in person!
> 
> With Love,
> Brother Dallas James Baldwin
> ...


How is your journey in masonry going brother? I'm Derek Harvey from Tulsa, Oklahoma. I'm working on my FC.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 27, 2014)

Belated welcome brother.


----------

